# back pain and detailing massage need in glasgow renfrewshire ?



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ok who suffers from back pain esp after working on detailing cars? i certainly do.

do we know of of any good massage places in Glasgow renfrewshire area

( no we aint looking for happy endings ) lol though on reflection...hmmm no dont go there.lol:tumbleweed:


if any knows any one please can you post up there details cheers


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Theres a good guy in Ralston....Donald Grant, 0141 883 1887, 14 Tylney Road,
Oldhall,PA1 3EY,

He helped me out a couple of years ago when I had back problems. Hes very in depth and reasonably priced too. 

Steve


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

any gorgeous females that do massage, not a fan of guys massaging...lol call me old fashioned


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im going to sound like some sort of massaging perv BUT...... A mate of mine does a lot of distance running and he gets his after run massages from an eastern european girl at the David Lloyd in Renfrew.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Is this whole post shrouded with code? Lol

Nothing wrong with a bloke doing it if they are good at their job!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

i know the post states glasgow, but if you have back problems and not just stiff muscles from time to time then i'd highly recommend 21st century back care. i had sciatica a few years back (to the point where walking was a problem) and tried everything from massage to physio, chiropractor to acupuncture but nothing worked until i went to these guys. within 6 sessions my back was fixed and i've had no serious problems since.

http://www.tamars.co.uk/

not the cheapest option but anyone who's suffered from chronic back pain will agree, its worth it to get it fixed.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL at the male/female argument for massage! I get a sports massage specialist to work on my back every few months, and no offense to the girls, you need someone with really freaky strong hands to do a proper job on your back muscles. A babe is a nice idea for a "beauty salon" style massage but its not therapeutic at all. 

I had one lass using her elbow trying to get a knot out from between my shoulder blades!! When the knot relaxed, she nearly flew across the room because she was pressing that hard!! Better off just getting someone with the strength to do it manually. 

When you get your back sorted, you should look at doing yoga or other core muscle strengthening exercises. Its usually the muscles attached to your inner pelvis that cause the lower back to get really tight and painful. PM me and I will send you a few good YT tutorials. When you start doing them, the difference is amazing.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Have just had a course of acupuncture for back pain. Brilliant results. Would definitely recommend if you can find a good provider.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have C/BP so doing my own car a test at the best of times,my mate Andy offers to help and others. Posture overall may help sitting standing or walking that core aspect, I try to pace under the pain and take meds by the clock. 

You get my vote anyway and good luck with finding someone to help.

John Tht.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Get a DA or Rotary.......:thumb: :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> Get a DA or Rotary.......:thumb: :lol:


mate go away

LOL


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Is this whole post shrouded with code? Lol
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bloke doing it if they are good at their job!


lol you coming out the closet? lol

seems theres no saunas left any more so no happy endings either
:tumbleweed:


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

Our staff go to Joanna @ Cram Osteopaths. Massage & chiropractor produced no results. So far everyone has seen great improvement in their flexibility to work for prolonged periods and also had pain relief from the osteo


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Spirit Detailing said:


> LOL at the male/female argument for massage! I get a sports massage specialist to work on my back every few months, and no offense to the girls, you need someone with really freaky strong hands to do a proper job on your back muscles.* A babe is a nice idea for a "beauty salon" style massage but its not therapeutic at all. *
> 
> I had one lass using her elbow trying to get a knot out from between my shoulder blades!! When the knot relaxed, she nearly flew across the room because she was pressing that hard!! Better off just getting someone with the strength to do it manually.
> 
> When you get your back sorted, you should look at doing yoga or other core muscle strengthening exercises. Its usually the muscles attached to your inner pelvis that cause the lower back to get really tight and painful. PM me and I will send you a few good YT tutorials. When you start doing them, the difference is amazing.


you gotta be kiding lol!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you tried acupuncture for the pain

I have and it worked really well


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

I get my Mrs to give me a massage, she a beauty therapist at bannatynes in dunfermline.
She's only 5 ft tall but I swear I've yet to find anyone who can put more pressure on my back.
She's had grown men in tears and asking her to ease up because its sore lol.
Also if you go down the massage route then keep at it, its not a 1 time thing. Your meant to keep on top if it.


----------

